# Did Sauron have many ears?



## Mormegil (Aug 15, 2002)

This is going to be a balrog/wings style argument.



> *Sauron had many ears*, and soon he heard rumour of the One Ring, which above all things he desired, and he sent forth the Nazgul to take it. (The Silmarillion, Of The Rings Of Power)



So, the text quite clearly says that Sauron had many ears. How many did he have, 9? 10? ????

Lets start a debate on whether Sauron had many ears, as the text plainly states, or if in fact it is a metaphor.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 15, 2002)

I thought that "many ears" meant that he had many spies who heard stuff and then telled it to Sauron, so i think it is a methaphor.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 15, 2002)

It's a metaphor or his real many ears are so big that he can here a pin drop in the Shire. If the later was true, he could have heard Gimli breathing in Lorien and easily stopped the fellowship.


----------



## Beorn (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *This is going to be a balrog/wings style argument.
> 
> 
> ...



That's just figurative speech. Saying he had more ears than normal (he was a maia, so he could set his own normal, though) is saying that cops & other law enforcement officials have *long arm*s....


----------



## Mormegil (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, sort of like saying that a Balrog's shadow reached out like wings.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *Yeah, sort of like saying that a Balrog's shadow reached out like wings. *


That can't be right. That's like comparing ears and wings ... er apples and oranges.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gamil Zirak _
> *
> That can't be right. That's like comparing ears and wings ... er apples and oranges. *



Then the comparison you just made can not be right, then it too is like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

Was that a serious question or were you just trying to make conversation?


----------



## Mormegil (Aug 18, 2002)

Of course it isn't a serious question. I don't really think that Sauron had lots of ears. 
I started this thread as a comparison to the Balrog/wings argument that because the text states "And its wings were spread from wall to wall" then Balrogs have wings.
This thread was just looking at another quote which clearly states something.

So in essence, this thread is a 'Balrog's don't have wings' argument. Which tries to discredit the aforementioned Balrog/wings quote.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 18, 2002)

Ok good in that case I no longer question your sanity, and I must admit it is a very good point for the case against Balrogs having wings, which is the side I happen to be on. Good on you, and good thinking.


----------



## Cian (Aug 20, 2002)

And Felaróf could clearly fly, since he had wings on his feet


----------



## *Anarie* (Aug 23, 2002)

Don't know about his ears, but he definitely had 1 big eye!


----------



## HobbitGirl (Aug 23, 2002)

Actually, it could be both. If Sauron had an eye that could see just about everything, why not an ear? And everything Sauron himself doesn't see, his minions see, so it must be the same with his hearing.


----------



## Beorn (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Did Sauron have many ears?*



> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *
> 
> That's just figurative speech. Saying he had more ears than normal (he was a maia, so he could set his own normal, though) is saying that cops & other law enforcement officials have long arms.... *



And almost like saying that Tolkien had 9 fingers


.


Now....if he had huge ears, how would he have forged the One Ring...his ears would've drooped and gotten burnt!


----------



## mr underhill (Aug 26, 2002)

like was farmer magott a magott??


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 26, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!   
Heehee, that was a good one..


----------



## Éomond (Aug 28, 2002)

I agree with anyone who said that for many ears, he had many spies!


----------

